# Anyone a Probiotic and IBS-D "Expert"? Help...



## famousamos (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm only a recently diagnosed IBS-D sufferer. It usually comes with anxiety, and a bad diet, which isn't too often. I'm probably one of the luckier mild sufferers. I never get horrible stomach pains or anything like that. I NEVER get constipated either. My dad has IBS. My Gastro didn't think it was anything beyond IBS, caused by stress.

About five months ago, I was having a horrible bout with it and Jarrow EPS cleared me up within a WEEK! I think i was taking 2-3 doses per day. I continued and my BM's were the best they had been in a LONG time. I continued to take probiotics, and switched brands to Ultimate Flora which made me BM green for about 2 weeks, so I stopped and went back to Jarrow EPS. I was also taking Jarrow IBS (299v), once to twice a day.

Since then, for the last 4 weeks or so, my BM's have been pretty sporadic. Some great days and some not so great days. I may have a great 5 day run, then have 2 days of not so greatness.

Yesterday, had one solid, normal BM: great day. This morning, had a solid BM (awesome!), followed by 2 bouts of diarrhea and hour apart after the solid BM. Nothing I can't deal with, but just not pleasant.

SO...I was thinking maybe I need to stop taking the Jarrow EPS probiotics and stop probiotics altogether OR, try a new brand. I've been looking at something like Florastor or S. Boullardii +MOS by Jarrow.

Does anyone have a similar experience as me and what advice do you have? Thanks!!


----------



## kaydee82 (Aug 16, 2014)

I tried VSL#3, which has really good clinical trials behind it. I used it on and off due to some other dietary changes I was making, so I can't say for sure if they had an impact or not. I just bought the Jarrows product, and also just ordered Elixa probiotic- a 3 day program which is supposed to not dissolve until it reaches the intestines. So I can't say what works, but those were my best choices based on my research. I'll report back on my results.


----------



## IBS2 (Feb 7, 1999)

I use Align. There has been some clinical data showing improvement with Align. I think the problem with a lot of IBS suffers and the use of probiotics is they expect them to work like immodium, that is to say right away. I didn't see that much improvement for a weeks and the improvement was slow by steady. I would say the improvement was on the order of 80%, no cure, but a hell of a lot better then I was. Remember, give it some time. It takes time for the GI flora to change.


----------



## Lorelei56 (Apr 7, 2014)

I use the Jarrow product. I'm not sure if it helps or not. It doesn't hurt, anyway. Align made me very ill.


----------



## famousamos (Sep 12, 2014)

Any updates with probiotic successes?


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

famousamos said:


> Any updates with probiotic successes?


I actually think that it is important to recognize that this is the wrong question to ask. A better question would be: "Any updates with probiotic successes or failures?"

The problem is that there is a strong tendency to report successes and not report failures. It is quite easy to go to amazon.com and see reviews 95% of which are positive. For most of us, it's just a drag to post a review saying, "I've tried 124 probiotics before this one and none of them helped. This is number 125 and it didn't help either." So, people who "research" see that a probiotic has tons of positive reviews.

I have tried home-made SCD yogurt, home-make sauerkraut, Align, VSL#3, Jarrow products, Garden of Life products, Natren Products, Swanson products, and many, many more. None of them have helped me but I continue to try new ones. You never know. But I do appreciate hearing about other people's failures. It gives everyone a more accurate depiction of what to expect. No treatment works wonders for everyone.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I also tried home-made SCD yogurt, home-made sauerkraut and a few commercial probiotics.

I am currently taking S. Boulardii. It helps but it is not the final answer to my problems.

Some people find that a particular probiotic works very well, but no one can tell you in advance which is going to work for you, if any.


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm taking vsl3 every morning and have done it religiously for the past 2weeks or so and I find it has helped with my pain. But it's too soon to tell. They say it could take about 3months...so I'm going to try it for that time and then I'll report back. I never get ibs watery d so I'm one of the lucky ones too. And I also don't get too much pain. But my pain has lessened. I'm also trying to eat more fruits and veggies. So hopefully having more nutrients along with the probiotics will help overall!


----------

